# Rat climbing down my t-shirt!



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

Over the past few days my rat has started climbing into the neck of my t-shirt and going down to my stomach and curling up between my stomach and t-shirt ;D

Does anyone elses do this? I thought it was sweet!

Kaz x


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Um....YES! My females do! As soon as I open their cage door, its a mad scramble to see who can make it down my shirt first! I have cleavage rats, LOL! My Aniston also likes to try to pull me into the cage with her by my shirt, LOL!

http://ratwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/05/aniston-loves-my-shirts.html


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

I lol'd! Think she wants to make a bed out of your shirt! 

Yesterday he came out of the neck of my shirt and started biting on my lipring. So I opened my mouth and he started biting on my teeth! Trying to climb into my mouth! Wut!

XD

Just browsing your blog and think it's sweet that you gave all the rats mini cupcakes for your rat's birthday!

Kaz x


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahhh yes we call that roDENTistry! hahahaha!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to being a rattie parent! Isn't it grand?!


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Ouch, the nails!


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a vest on the other day and he had scratch marks all over my shoulders, arms and chest xD

Kaz x


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

All the time! I think all rats do that from time to time! : )


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

All my rats, boys and girls are always down my shirt! I can't even keep them out. I take them out, put them on the couch, and in a split second.... Bam, back down again.


----------



## Nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

How sweet! I can't wait until my new rats will do that kind of thing with me


----------



## RattyShay (Jun 11, 2012)

This is where i put mine to calm them down when we were learining to trust eachother. Its where they feel the safest. and prolly why they only use the bonding pouch as a bathroom =P


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

;DLOL I think they like the warmth plus the darkness...but yet being close to 'momma'.


----------

